# Caretaker Position



## VTLuke (Mar 7, 2020)

Hey all:
I just joined the forum and I'm wondering if there is a network of property owners in the souther Riviera Maya? My wife and I are looking for caretaker jobs for the winter of 2020-21. We are former inn owners and current potter, handyman, chef and decorator. Lots of skills & references, mature and not flaky.
Feel free to point me in a direction!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you mean to work, or do anything lucrative in Mexico, you must be a legal permanent resident (Residente Permanente visa), or a Residente Temporal with special and specific permission from immigration authorities (INM}. You cannot work with a tourist permit.
You cannot just go to another country and start working. Citizens are protected most everywhere. Employers in Mexico must also have INM permits to hire foreigners. You must stay within the rules.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Generally speaking, while some jobs like this might be available, property owners are more likely to be looking for caretakers during the off-season, not during tourist season, when the owners are likely to be using it themselves. Everyone wants to house sit or property manage when the weather is nice, who wouldn't want free accomodation at the height of tourist season when everything is expensive? There are plenty of people who look for caretakers in the hot, humid, rainy summers, but just try to find someone who wants to do it then, not so easy.
And in order to be a caretaker in Mexico, not only do you have to have work permission, as RV pointed out, but you would also have to be pretty fluent in Spanish. You might have to talk to the water office, order propane, argue about a bill with CFE, hire an electrician or plumber, go looking for parts for something. You'd have to know the language. Maybe you do, just pointing that out.


----------

